
A WYSIWYG math editor - tvvocold
https://coding.net/u/jinzw/p/mathEditor/git
======
andrew_wc_brown
Well gave up trying to run or preview this math editor. Also its using MathJax
which is already known to be very slow compared to roll your own or Katex.

I guess I'll stick with MathQuill which lets you preview as you type.
[http://mathquill.com/](http://mathquill.com/)

~~~
TheRealPomax
MathJax is definitely slower, but KaTeX never got the developer attention it
deserves, and so still lags in support of even some basic LaTeX environments
that are used fairly frequently in math typesetting. Generally the order for
software is 1) make it work, 2) make it fast, 3) clean it up, so starting with
MathJax makes a lot of sense.

My absolute favourite still is
[https://www.codecogs.com/latex/eqneditor.php](https://www.codecogs.com/latex/eqneditor.php),
which is super fast, and has a nicely big input box so you can see all the
text you've written, with all the convenient buttons for picking that function
of which you can't for the life of you remember the exact syntax. WYSIWYG kind
of falls flat when there is so much syntax you can't reasonably be expected to
remember all of it.

~~~
ohquu
KaTeX is still being developed
([https://github.com/Khan/KaTeX](https://github.com/Khan/KaTeX)). They support
the "align" environment now, which is all I really needed.

~~~
mullsork
They don't support linebreaks though. We would love to switch to KaTeX but the
lack of linebreaks, among probably others, is a deal breaker. Working with
MathJax is awful.

------
IshKebab
I can't read Chinese, but I'll just throw out that Lyx has a fairly great
wysiwyg equation editor. It's sort-of latex based which makes it easy to input
stuff, but you can actually see the equation unlike in normal Latex which is
pretty unreadable.

------
andrew_wc_brown
I suspect the awful loading time on both the demo and the repo is this code is
sitting in mainland China. I haven't even been able to see the demo

There is no license included and non of the dependencies are included in the
package.json. Still trying to get it to run locally just to see if there is
anything of interest here.

------
jordigh
So, China has its own github, probably due to the GFW and due to better l10n.
How popular is coding.net compared to github?

~~~
sdm
Github is not blocked by the GFW. I've never heard of coding.net before, most
people here use github in my experience.

~~~
jordigh
It has been blocked by the GFW a few times. I guess having it go down like
that unpredictably would push people towards coding.net? But the l10n is
probably a much bigger factor for why anyone would use coding.net?

~~~
tvvocold
It's more than that. [https://Coding.net](https://Coding.net) is a cloud
development platform that enables developers do all the work in a browser
(include free private repositories, WebIDE, powerful GTD tools, programmer
community...).

Also, CODING runs a marketplace
([https://mart.coding.net](https://mart.coding.net)) to help developers find
matching software requirements and make the deal. We will be rolling out the
English version of our site in this year, so stay tuned:)

~~~
jordigh
So do you comply with Chinese censorship better than github does?

------
gus_massa
It was very difficult to guess how to use this. Consider adding a translation
to English of the essential parts. (Disclaimer: I speak Spanish natively, but
English will get you more world coverage.)

After some tries, I reach this steps to get a formula:

1) Open the demo: [http://matheditor.coding.io/](http://matheditor.coding.io/)

2) Press the Omega (a gray box appears)

3) Press: 2 + x _ 5 (wait half a second between each character)

4) I got this: [http://imgur.com/vtZZtrl](http://imgur.com/vtZZtrl)

------
fao_
I generally just use [1]. Press the `fx` button and you can construct
equations using the GUI that work in LaTeX. And if you click on the image and
copy the address, you can send the (very long) link to a friend and share the
equations too.

[1]: [https://latex.codecogs.com/](https://latex.codecogs.com/)

------
j_koreth
[http://matheditor.coding.io/](http://matheditor.coding.io/) for the demo

------
bigblind
Looks interesting, but a better loading indicator might be good. I opened this
page, and got confused, until I looked at my browser's tab bar, and noticed it
was still loading.

------
goldenking-x
I living in China.

So,Two point want to say.

1\. That site user all are super idiot & newbe.

2\. This stuff is super super super super RUBBISH.

I also can't understand, why this stuff has Favorite in HN Twitter accounts.

------
fridsun
A bit surprised to see a Chinese project on coding.net on HN. Applause!

That said I am constantly stuck in a state where I cannot backspace to delete
what I wrote.

------
vorotato
Hmm the live example wasn't working for me :c.

------
nopit
This is comical compared to mathquill

------
andrew_wc_brown
Never loads.

